# Airlift V2 preset pressure, and leveling question



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

The car in question is a Volkswagen MKV GTI (ED30) 2007 DSG. Bagged (2 weeks ago) with the following setup: 

-Autopilot V2 3/8” 
-Airlift Slam XL front struts 
-Bagyards classic rear bags 
-Viair444C 
-5 gallon tank 
-3/8” airlines 

I have 3 questions about the V2 system that I am currently running: 

Q1: 
Now I made several presets: 
-preset 1 (ride height, lower then high) 
-preset 2 “high” 
-Preset 3”low” 

When I go from aired out (pancake) to ride height the car is first aired to a higher pressure, then the V2 corrects it lower to the preset. Then the height of the car is pretty accurate. Also when i go from preset 2 (high) to ride height, the accuracy is pretty good. 

But when I go from preset 3 (low) to ride height, the height of my car is not the same as when I go from aired out to ride height. Is this normal that I always have to go from “high to low”? 
I find it weird because when I go from aired out to ride height it is on the same pressure as from “low” to ride height. But when I measure it the height is different, with the same pressure in the bags. 

So when I go from: 
Aired out -> preset 1 = good height 
Preset 2 -> preset 1 = good height 
Preset 3->preset 1 = bad height 

Q2: 
The settings of my preset 1 are as following: 
Left front: 3.6 
Right front: 3.6 
Left rear: 4.8 
Right rear: 4.8 

When I am on this preset, and I measure the height of my car. The right (passager) side of my car is about 1cm higher then the left side of my car. Is it normal to have “different “ pressures on the left and right side of the car? Or should the pressures be the same? When i level my car the pressures are around : 

Left front 3.6 
Right front 3.2 
Left rear 4.5 
Right rear 4.0 

Q3: 

I do find the autopilot takes quite a long time to reach his preset. Escpeccialy when the car is "level" so the pressure LF and RF are different. Then it takes quite some "puffs" to reach his pressure, and it is not that accurate (+-0.2/0.3 bar). There is in the calibration tab a ADJ function, to which number should i set it? And what exaclty does this do? Has this to do with the number of correction the system makes? or the accuracy! 

Regards, 

Liu van den Dool 

Car in question:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The suspension gets binded up sitting at a stand still. With v2 it's always been recommended to hit your preset(such as drive height when leaving your house) and drive for a couple hundred feet and then select your preset again to hit it spot on. Driving a little gets the suspension "unbinded"(don't know how else to word it) and allows it to hit the proper height. 

Maybe take the car for a drive around the parking lot before measuring each preset if you haven't already done so :beer::beer:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

I did know that the preset should be pressed several times to reach the chosen pressure. 

But can it be that 3.6 bars from high -> low is at a different height than 3.6 bar from low->high.? 

I didnt drove around when i checked my presets, i will do this next time when i measure! But it is so difficult to find a straight flat asphalt..


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Someone has a clue? 

Since i mailed airlift (last week) but still didnt recieved any response...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> The suspension gets binded up sitting at a stand still. With v2 it's always been recommended to hit your preset(such as drive height when leaving your house) and drive for a couple hundred feet and then select your preset again to hit it spot on. Driving a little gets the suspension "unbinded"(don't know how else to word it) and allows it to hit the proper height.
> 
> Maybe take the car for a drive around the parking lot before measuring each preset if you haven't already done so :beer::beer:


 ^^^^ I agree, try driving around a little should hit the correct height when you hit the button.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

GolfL said:


> But can it be that 3.6 bars from high -> low is at a different height than 3.6 bar from low->high.?


 same exact thing happens with switchbox/ analog management, when you go from aired out up to lets say 40 psi your ride height will be lower comparing to when going to same 40 from 100psi. 
i think it has something to do with air volume not just the pressure.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Quite clear! 

The ADJ (Assume Adjustment) is normal on setting : 5. But what exactly does this ADJ do? I dont get it really from the manual...


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

I have played with the ADJ value on mine a bit......mine is happy around 4-6. From what i have gathered:

10 - Faster/less accurate

5 - Middle of the road

1- Slow/most accurate


I noticed that on the lower ADJ settings the V2 frequently cannot complete the adjustment sequence. Almost like its trying too hard to hit the target pressure.

When i tried the higher settings it would over inflate a significant amount and bleed back off to hit "close" to target pressure.

At the end of the day I am still happy with the V2 system.


----------

